# The Great Solo Keyboard Works of the Baroque Era



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Well Tempered Clavier - My Preferred Version is Daniel Barenboim.
The Goldberg Variations: My Preferred Version is Lang Lang.
The Art of the Fugue: My Preferred Version is Herbert Tachezi.
The French Suites: My Preferred Version is Murray Perahia. 
The English Suites: My Preferred Version is Murray Perahia. 
The Six Keyboard Partitas: My Preferred Version is Sergey Schepkin/

All of the above are sensitive approaches to the music. What are some other great solo keyboard sets of the Baroque Era performed with a sensitive touch?

The math behind the work satisfies my need for stability, and the emotive playing grabs me emotionally.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Very hard because you don’t like harpsichord, clavichord or organ. How about this? 






Or this


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm becoming open to those instruments, in the right hands, just like anything, can sound beautiful.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Froberger performed by Leonhardt


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (5 mo ago)




----------

